# Anyone want to start a clipathon?



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 10, 2007)

Today was our first truly nice, spring-like day of the year!! Of course the first thing I want to do when it gets warm is clip the youngsters. We've got a yearling colt that's been a hamster since November, and one (or two) others in the works, and I am *DYING* to see how they've matured. I thought it might be neat if we started a thread for foal/winter before pictures, and when the weather permits started a new one for afters. Anyone else up for a clipathon?


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm up for it! :aktion033: Can not wait for spring weather to get here so I can get our yearling silver buckskin filly and especially my yearling snow cap colt clipped up! I belly clipped our first mare due and go a little clipper happy.. hehe




:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 10, 2007)

wow

what a great idea I love before and after pictures on here maybe someone can pin this thread to the top?

Lori


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm in!! :aktion033:


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Mar 10, 2007)

We would love to join this thread but it would have to stay pinned for a loooong time since we cant clip until May.


----------



## Floridachick (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok Here is the Before of our stud Aloha Acres Blue Knight Ice Emperor AKA Ice....






And my cute lil blue boy partially rough clipped. Its FL but still gets chilly.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 10, 2007)

TOO LATE!

We can't give any "before" photos, but with the Spring weather we've had, we've been head and neck clipping all of our yearlings and 2 year olds! It's just like Christmas -- unwrapping packages!

MA


----------



## jjnov (Mar 11, 2007)

RockRiverTiff said:


> Today was our first truly nice, spring-like day of the year!! Of course the first thing I want to do when it gets warm is clip the youngsters. We've got a yearling colt that's been a hamster since November, and one (or two) others in the works, and I am *DYING* to see how they've matured. I thought it might be neat if we started a thread for foal/winter before pictures, and when the weather permits started a new one for afters. Anyone else up for a clipathon?



Man I have some of mine have way done, and a few not touched yet. I discovered LOTS of spots of 2 of my minis.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont have any pics of ZZ totally unclipped (his head/neck are clipped in the pics I have), but I will be bodyclipping him in a few weeks for our 1st show, so will have new pics of him totally clipped then!! :aktion033:


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 11, 2007)

:new_multi:



: I'm in!

This and the creative contest... Fun :lol:

How bout the dates are March 15th -June 1st? Our first show up here in Canada is June 9th, many people won't be clipping till then... Sucks eh?



:


----------



## River Wood (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd sure love to be in on it too! :aktion033:


----------



## EAD Minis (Mar 11, 2007)

*Sounds awsome!!Cant wait for warm weather!!!*


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok guys--Mary Lou has done us the honor of pinning this, so for those that have already posted, feel free to post again on the "Great Clipathon of 2007" thread at the top. Yay!! :aktion033:


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't have any body shots of Willie yet, but I did get a few pictures of his head today.. I just clipped him yesterday!

Before: A week ago






After: Today.. There was actually a horse under all that! :aktion033: Now, don't his eyes just melt your heart to pieces?



:


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 11, 2007)

Breanne, pictures go on the clip-a-thon pinned topic  I LOVE Willie's sleezy hood!! Wow!



:


----------

